# A Season With The Custom V-Rocker 154 Limited



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

This thread will be updated the day after I take the board out so please feel free to subscribe and throw your 2 cents at me.
Currently I will be on snow every tuesday and thus should be updating this thread every wednesday.

*Stats*
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 150lbs
Skill Level: Advanced
Years on Snow: 15
Riding Style: All Mountain Freestyle w/ Freeride influence (I had a hard time describing my riding style)

*Current Setup* (I got all this stuff 30% off so those of you that complain about price can shove it)
Board: 2010 Burton Custom V-Rocker Limited 154 (Made in Vermont. WOOHOO)
Boots: 2010 Burton Ions size 9.5
Bindings: 2010 Buron Cartel EST Medium

*Old Setup*
Board: 2001 Burton Custom 156 1/2
Boots 2000 Burton Drivers size 10
Bindings: 2000 Buron Missions Medium

*12/28 - Day 1 - Boreal @ Tahoe*
Today was a pretty easy day. The weather wasn't great and I spent the majority of my time on greens and blues teaching my girlfriend how to snowboard. In one day she has gone from never being on a snowboard to being able to handle most greens and has just started learning how to use her to edge. Very proud of her. She is learning faster than I did 

Ok back to the review. I spent today just focus on the carving ability and doing small jumps off the sides of the trails. It was snowing so I was able to do some light pow exploration. 

*Carving* Holds and edge well. Although I do feel it is a lot softer than my previous board and I can't quite load the tail in the same way. I have not detuned my board yet and I will be doing that before the next day on the snow. I felt the nose and tail catch a little when I got towards the upper arc (say carving in a circle going back up the hill). I was able to recover though. I felt the board pretty forgiving when you caught an edge.

*Powder* I agree with what others have said. The camber really makes being in the powder a lot easier. I didn't feel like I had to weight my back foot as much to say floaty. Its still too early to comment in depth about this aspect. However, thus far I'm ok with its performance. I don't think its a replacement for a decent freeride board but I will say it is probably better than most other freestyle boards.

*Butters, ollies, and random screwing around* I had a lot of fun with the flex of this board. I could get up on my tail or nose and just kind of ride like that. This inspired some confidence when it came to just screwing around while waiting for my girlfriend to catch up or just trying to show off w/o a kicker in sight. 

However, there is one negative that I want to discuss. The ability to ollie on this board does not match the pop that I felt on my custom 156. Perhaps it is because I haven't learned to ride the v-rocker yet. Perhaps I'm just getting old. But I just didn't feel like it responded well to my input. 

When it came to the random jumps often found on the side of beginner trails I wasn't expecting much. This board surprised me how well it handled the odd angles and odd run ins of these features. I was able to just cruise in however I wanted and get in the air. Another thing I haven't adjusted to, is landing. If I landed true I was able to just ride away and it felt really smooth. However, if I was a bit in the backseat the softer flex would just wash out and I'd end up on the snow. I believe this to be a good thing as it keeps me honest 

*1/05 - Day 2 - Sugar Bowl @ Tahoe*
Sorry for the delay in updating. Work snuck up on me. 

Sugar Bowl is a much more diverse resort compared to Boreal which really let me get out there and see how the board handles.

I started the day with some easy greens and blues while I taught my girlfriend how to use her toe edge. She picked it up pretty quick. WOO! While I was doing this I was fooling around with the EST system. I really do like the EST system. I was able to quickly change my stance and dial in. I also spent a bunch of time riding switch since it still needs a bit of work. I found that the board does not turn in as well switch as it does forward. However, this could because my stance is set back 10mm.

At this point while the snow was still firm I did a couple full speed runs. On the corduroy the board is amazing. The turn initiation is solid an the board just hooks in and goes. The camber will let you turn too sharp causing the board to wash out a bit. However, once I learned to relax a little and let the board do more of the work this behavior stopped happening. In the chop the board does pretty well. However, because of the softer flex it did not feel as stable as my previous custom. The next full speed run that I did was down a steep black. At speed the shorter length was not a disadvantage that I was expecting. In fact I feel that the 154 is actually more stable than my 156.5.

I also had some time to go play in the park. This board is a lot of fun in the park. I did a couple jump lines both medium and large features. I am still re-learning how to ollie I guess. But towards the end of my 3rd run on the large features I felt very comfortable. I was able to do a couple 360s and a mix of grabs. I did not experience the same landing problems I had at boreal. I attribute this to me finally adjusting to the board.

I did not hit the rails or slide boxes. Jibbing really isn't my thing.

Overall I am really falling in love with this board.

*2/08 - Day 3- Sugar Bowl @ Tahoe*
Well life is what it is. Took me another month to get back on snow. UGH... But as promised here is my 3rd day on the board.

Spent the first 3 hours today riding switch. I must say this gave me a new appreciation for this board. Obviously riding regular the board feels like it is on rails. Riding switch is a little weird since I ride behind center regular. This mean switch is like riding forward of center. The board as a directional flex so the flex pattern is a factor. That being said I still felt very comfortable. Even in the glades I was happy and mostly in control. Overall. Super happy with switch performance.

After lunch I spent some more time in the park. I really pushed the board and finally feel very comfortable in the air and landing. I no longer worry about washing out or not getting enough pop. If anything I've re-learned to ollie and the pop in this board is awesome!

After the park runs. I hit the summet for some freeriding. WOW.... for such a soft (compared to my previous Custom) and short board I was amazed. Maneuvering was nice and quick. I was able to change my moment at will and sneak in between some of the little rock bands. Riding in powder is effortless. Steeps? No problem. A++. Now, I wouldn't replace a decent freeride board with a Custom V-Rocker. However, if you need one board for everything. Burton's marketing was correct. This board can do pretty much everything. 

The only piece of the mountain I have left to really explore with this board is the pipe. I'm not a huge pipe person and I don't do rails. So for me. This is an amazing board!

For those who've had EST/Channel questions. I've had 0 problems thus far. I haven't touched my stance since the last time I set it up. Still tight. The feedback is amazing. I really hope other companies follow suit with similar technology.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

nice review. im considering this board, but where did you find it for 30% off? 
and is there a difference between a custom ltd and a typical custom?


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

snoflewis said:


> nice review. im considering this board, but where did you find it for 30% off?
> and is there a difference between a custom ltd and a typical custom?


Just a local shop gave me a really good deal. I had actually ordered all of this stuff just before thanksgiving during a 20% off sale. 
However, it took them a month to source the board so they gave me 30% off as a thank you.

Now as far as the differences go. 
A typical custom is a regular camber board with a normal waist width.
A V-Rocker Custom is a reverse camber board of sorts with a mid-wide waist width.
A V-Rocker Custom Ltd is the exact same thing as a normal V-Rocker Custom except with the normal Custom's graphics.
The other thing is that the ltd boards are made in Vermont while the others can be made in elsewhere. Being from Vermont this is a bit of a novelty for me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

binarypie said:


> Just a local shop gave me a really good deal. I had actually ordered all of this stuff just before thanksgiving during a 20% off sale.
> However, it took them a month to source the board so they gave me 30% off as a thank you.
> 
> Now as far as the differences go.
> ...


fair enough. 
thanks for the info and your review. looking forward to your input as the season progresses.


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey a fellow vermonter! I am patial to Burton since I grew up around the corner from the old factory in Burlington.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

VTRDR said:


> Hey a fellow vermonter! I am patial to Burton since I grew up around the corner from the old factory in Burlington.


Yeah I was born and raised in Vermont. I went to Rice. So I spent a lot of my afternoons just hanging around either the Burton factory or the Line offices.

Unfortunately being a techie I had to move out here (San Francisco) for work. But it all works out in the end.


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

I hear ya. Rice, I had a bunch of friends that went there, I on the other hand was over at BHS.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

Good stuff, I've said a rocker will be my next board. You're identical to me in terms of height and weight, so that gives me some insight. I'd wondered about landing on a rocker with a lot of flex, stability wise. With my cambered board I can always plop down my tail and ride out nearly any landing whether I'm coming in crooked or on rough snow. It sure would be nice to have a reverse camber setup for jibs right now. Congrats on the upgrade.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

H2O(s) said:


> Good stuff, I've said a rocker will be my next board. You're identical to me in terms of height and weight, so that gives me some insight. I'd wondered about landing on a rocker with a lot of flex, stability wise. With my cambered board I can always plop down my tail and ride out nearly any landing whether I'm coming in crooked or on rough snow. It sure would be nice to have a reverse camber setup for jibs right now. Congrats on the upgrade.


Don't pass judgement on the board just yet. Give me a couple weeks to get some more snow time. I believe I still have a bit of adjustment to do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Can you bomb a trail full speed and let me know how stability is? I always hear conflicting reports.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

rpanga said:


> Can you bomb a trail full speed and let me know how stability is? I always hear conflicting reports.


I did some full speed on some greens/blues but that really isn't a good indication of stability. The board handled fine however.

The next time I'm out I'll do some more advanced runs at full speed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Cool thanks... I'm tempted to pick one up this season. I usually pick up my gear at end of season sales, but from what I hear, Burton didn't press too many custom v-rockers and most shops are already out of stock and Burton doesn't have anymore.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

*1/05 - Day 2 - Sugar Bowl @ Tahoe*
Sorry for the delay in updating. Work snuck up on me. 

Sugar Bowl is a much more diverse resort compared to Boreal which really let me get out there and see how the board handles.

I started the day with some easy greens and blues while I taught my girlfriend how to use her toe edge. She picked it up pretty quick. WOO! While I was doing this I was fooling around with the EST system. I really do like the EST system. I was able to quickly change my stance and dial in. I also spent a bunch of time riding switch since it still needs a bit of work. I found that the board does not turn in as well switch as it does forward. However, this could because my stance is set back 10mm.

At this point while the snow was still firm I did a couple full speed runs. On the corduroy the board is amazing. The turn initiation is solid an the board just hooks in and goes. The camber will let you turn too sharp causing the board to wash out a bit. However, once I learned to relax a little and let the board do more of the work this behavior stopped happening. In the chop the board does pretty well. However, because of the softer flex it did not feel as stable as my previous custom. The next full speed run that I did was down a steep black. At speed the shorter length was not a disadvantage that I was expecting. In fact I feel that the 154 is actually more stable than my 156.5.

I also had some time to go play in the park. This board is a lot of fun in the park. I did a couple jump lines both medium and large features. I am still re-learning how to ollie I guess. But towards the end of my 3rd run on the large features I felt very comfortable. I was able to do a couple 360s and a mix of grabs. I did not experience the same landing problems I had at boreal. I attribute this to me finally adjusting to the board.

I did not hit the rails or slide boxes. Jibbing really isn't my thing.

Overall I am really falling in love with this board.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

I appreciate the indepth review. Enjoy your new deck!


----------



## octopus (Jan 12, 2010)

nice review, keep them coming. one thing, i thought the v rocker ltd was the same waist width as the regular custom(thinner)and the v-rocker was a mid wide.

i might get a chance to try my 159 v-rocker tomorrow


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

octopus said:


> nice review, keep them coming. one thing, i thought the v rocker ltd was the same waist width as the regular custom(thinner)and the v-rocker was a mid wide.
> 
> i might get a chance to try my 159 v-rocker tomorrow


I thought that too. Until I got the board.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Just to let everyone know. I'm hoping to be on snow this weekend. I'm sorry delay but big storms and a promotion at work have kept me off the hill. 

For those wondering about the storms. I drive a little 2 door FWD hatchback. When I get another jeep a storm wont be such a big deal.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

*2/08 - Day 3- Sugar Bowl @ Tahoe*
Well life is what it is. Took me another month to get back on snow. UGH... But as promised here is my 3rd day on the board.

Spent the first 3 hours today riding switch. I must say this gave me a new appreciation for this board. Obviously riding regular the board feels like it is on rails. Riding switch is a little weird since I ride behind center regular. This mean switch is like riding forward of center. The board as a directional flex so the flex pattern is a factor. That being said I still felt very comfortable. Even in the glades I was happy and mostly in control. Overall. Super happy with switch performance.

After lunch I spent some more time in the park. I really pushed the board and finally feel very comfortable in the air and landing. I no longer worry about washing out or not getting enough pop. If anything I've re-learned to ollie and the pop in this board is awesome!

After the park runs. I hit the summet for some freeriding. WOW.... for such a soft (compared to my previous Custom) and short board I was amazed. Maneuvering was nice and quick. I was able to change my moment at will and sneak in between some of the little rock bands. Riding in powder is effortless. Steeps? No problem. A++. Now, I wouldn't replace a decent freeride board with a Custom V-Rocker. However, if you need one board for everything. Burton's marketing was correct. This board can do pretty much everything. 

The only piece of the mountain I have left to really explore with this board is the pipe. I'm not a huge pipe person and I don't do rails. So for me. This is an amazing board!

For those who've had EST/Channel questions. I've had 0 problems thus far. I haven't touched my stance since the last time I set it up. Still tight. The feedback is amazing. I really hope other companies follow suit with similar technology.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry for digging this old thread up. But I picked an '10 Custom V-Rocker late last season and only got to ride it for one day in March. 

Now that the season is underway, I'm now getting used to the board and starting to learn switch. I have the stance at the recommended 10mm, but I think if I centered it my switch riding would improve.

Did you center your stance?


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

zeeden said:


> Sorry for digging this old thread up. But I picked an '10 Custom V-Rocker late last season and only got to ride it for one day in March.
> 
> Now that the season is underway, I'm now getting used to the board and starting to learn switch. I have the stance at the recommended 10mm, but I think if I centered it my switch riding would improve.
> 
> Did you center your stance?


I have left it at the recommended stance location for now.
If I get some time in a proper park I'll update this thread with my thoughts into stance location.
Thus far I believe this board to be a good compromise between park board and all mountain board.
I would not ride this board on a powder day. Look elsewhere for that.


----------

